# Ahb Afl Tipping Competition



## Fatgodzilla (12/3/10)

That's it! You have successfully created your AFL 2010 Tipping Comp! 

Comp Name: AHB 
Comp Number: 218591 
Comp Password: AHBAFL 


Use the above details to join. The site is Oztips (same as last year, same as the NRL - same name and password gets you in both comps)

Can't remember who ran lasts year's AFL, sorry for jumping in over you, just thought, do it now, save the hassle.


----------



## thesunsettree (12/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> That's it! You have successfully created your AFL 2010 Tipping Comp!
> 
> Comp Name: AHB
> Comp Number: 218591
> ...


Sweet, i'm in


----------



## Pennywise (12/3/10)

In for sure


----------



## Josh (14/3/10)

In, 8 from 8 round 1.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (14/3/10)

Count me in too! CAR'N THE CROWS!!!


----------



## hoppinmad (14/3/10)

i'm in! go cats!


----------



## Siborg (16/3/10)

I'm in... carn the blues!

C'mon AFL supporters... get on it!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/3/10)

BUMP


First Game tonight .. get your tips in





Fatgodzilla said:


> That's it! You have successfully created your AFL 2010 Tipping Comp!
> 
> Comp Name: AHB
> Comp Number: 218591
> ...


----------



## Siborg (25/3/10)

F**K YEAH!!! C'ARN THE BLUES!!!


----------



## pb unleaded (25/3/10)

What does carn (c'arn) mean?
I googled it but no go.


----------



## sinkas (25/3/10)

As if this website wasnt gay enough.........


----------



## tazman1967 (25/3/10)

Yeap... Tips are in...
Good luck All


----------



## thesunsettree (25/3/10)

arthur said:


> What does carn (c'arn) mean?
> I googled it but no go.




c'arn - as in - c'mon - as in - come on - as in -go blues - as in - blues are fkd..  B) 

matt


----------



## Pete2501 (25/3/10)

arthur said:


> What does carn (c'arn) mean?
> I googled it but no go.



It's like bogan for come on. That's my spin on it at least.


----------



## Siborg (25/3/10)

arthur said:


> What does carn (c'arn) mean?
> I googled it but no go.


Shirley, you're not serious!


----------



## haysie (25/3/10)

arthur said:


> What does carn (c'arn) mean?
> I googled it but no go.



Arthur, I think it means "come on" An Aussie achronism as such. No biggie, sorted!


----------



## haysie (25/3/10)

Siborg said:


> Shirley, you're not serious!



WAY O/T OhWELL,

I stop short of calling him a wog! Thats not in me. Yeah he`s serious! Taking the pi$$ Siborg. In all seriousness, Arthur, when you hit it pin high on target you should be calling c`mon! Just as I heard yesterday during the great round.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/3/10)

Round 1

Rank 
1 - cdbrown 16 
2 - CoxY! 14 
2 - eastsideboy 14 
2 - Tazman1967 14 
2 - The Fatgodzilla 14 
6 - Hoppinmad 12 
6 - Joshb55 12 
6 - kevman 12 
6 - nickyyboyy 12 
6 - Pedro F 12 
6 - Rustyc30 12 
12 - bconnery 10 
12 - clifftiger 10 
12 - Drunk Footy 10 
12 - Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 10 
12 - m_peve 10 
12 - siborg 10 
18 - brenthor 8 


Okay, so some of you are (again .. groan) using non AHB names, making it really difficult to hang shyte on you!

Fancy Collingwood winning!


----------



## tazman1967 (29/3/10)

Bloody Collingwood....Like em or hate em.


----------



## redlegger (29/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Round 1
> 
> Rank
> 1 - cdbrown 16
> ...



I am CoxY!  only because im already signed up to oztips and im in other comps


----------



## Fatgodzilla (29/3/10)

tazman1967 said:


> Bloody Collingwood....Like em or hate em.




I am a St Kilda fan - we have no second favourite team. But being NSW born and bred, I haven't got that anti Magpie gene in my body. 

I like Collingwood .. being a Dragons man (and an ex referee) I know what it's like to be hated. I watched the game, I was hoping they would win, even though I tipped the Dogs. Half my relatives are Collingwood supporters (most of the rest follow Richmond - the joy of having a lot of 'lations from Albury). 

Got to love ya footy!


----------



## cdbrown (29/3/10)

Top of the ladder - 100% out of the block. Being a Dockers fan, I'm sure my weekly results will be unpredictable.

Btw - does the oztips website look like a kid has made it in ms word and chucked various coloured adverts around the place? Looks terrible on the old IE6 (at work) and firefox


----------



## Munut (31/3/10)

Joined in a little late but don't think it will effect my over all out come, I never go any good in the tipping.

So whats the go do we all send the winner at the end of the season a bottle of brew?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/4/10)

Munut said:


> Joined in a little late but don't think it will effect my over all out come, I never go any good in the tipping.
> 
> So whats the go do we all send the winner at the end of the season a bottle of brew?




Yes, winner gets a bottle from all contestants and as an extra bonus, the comp organiser gets one too !  

Good to have you aboard Munut.


Game tonight Carlton v Brisbane , so get ya tips in early!


----------



## Dazza_devil (1/4/10)

The big Fev is gonna kick a bag full.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/4/10)

This Competition will be Rescored by the next Tipping Week and Late starters or Rule changes will be updated then. Therefore Munut, you'll climb the ladder next week!



Rank (LW) Tipster Points 
1 (1) cdbrown 26 
1 (6) Joshb55 26 
3 (2) eastsideboy 24 
3 (6) nickyyboyy 24 
3 (6) Pedro F 24 
3 (2) Tazman1967 24 
7 (12) bconnery 22 
7 (2) CoxY! 22 
7 (12) Drunk Footy 22 
7 (12) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 22 
7 (6) Hoppinmad 22 
7 (6) kevman 22 
7 (12) m_peve 22 
7 (6) Rustyc30 22 
7 (2) The Fatgodzilla 22 
16 (12) clifftiger 20 
16 (12) siborg 20 
16 (18) thesunsettree 20 
19 (18) brenthor 16 
20 - Munut 10


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/4/10)

GWS newest No1 fan is still in the lead! Dockers 3 from 3 .. ah, that's why he's leading!!!

1 (1) cdbrown 38 
2 (7) Drunk Footy 34 
2 (7) Hoppinmad 34 
2 (1) Joshb55 34 
2 (3) nickyyboyy 34 
6 (7) bconnery 32 
6 (7) m_peve 32 
6 (3) Pedro F 32 
6 (3) Tazman1967 32 
6 (16) thesunsettree 32 
11 (16) clifftiger 30 
11 (3) eastsideboy 30 
11 (7) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 30 
11 (7) kevman 30 
11 (7) Rustyc30 30 
11 (7) The Fatgodzilla 30 
17 (7) CoxY! 28 
18 (20) brenthor 26 
19 (19) Munut 24 
19 (16) siborg 24


----------



## cdbrown (12/4/10)

I bet you guys didn't tip Freo to win! Glad I did. Come on you Dockers.

Edit - what does GWS stand for?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/4/10)

cdbrown said:


> I bet you guys didn't tip Freo to win! Glad I did. Come on you Dockers.
> 
> Edit - what does GWS stand for?




Kevin Sheedy's new mob - Greater West Sydney.

Doing what I can to plug them!


----------



## Pennywise (12/4/10)

hey hey, equal second. See, you can play footy drunk


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/4/10)

Don't forget ya tips ! With the leader surely going to tip his beloved Dockers, a chance for all smart tippers to get a win back on him!


I'll just say Sorry in advance to all Freemantle supporters for what my Saints are going to do to you!


----------



## Pennywise (16/4/10)

I dunno, I reckon it's a pretty hard round to pick. Quite a few games could go either way. The Saints/Freo game not one of them though


----------



## jyo (16/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Don't forget ya tips ! With the leader surely going to tip his beloved Dockers, a chance for all smart tippers to get a win back on him!
> 
> 
> I'll just say Sorry in advance to all Freemantle supporters for what my Saints are going to do to you!
> ...




We shall see, Fatgodzilla! Could be a few tears...


----------



## Dazza_devil (16/4/10)

I wouldn't under-estimate the Dockers, this game may put the leader even further ahead.
If they can down Geelong they can do the same to the Saints, without Saint Nik.
Really lookin' forward to the Hawks giving the Pies a real thumping.


----------



## Pennywise (16/4/10)

Anyone giving the pies a thumping is a good thing


----------



## cdbrown (16/4/10)

I hope like hell that the dockers win, but will be a happy supporter if they put in for 4 quarters and still lose. Worst of all is that I'll probably miss watching the game as there's a aution of bar stuff happening at the Dianella hotel kicking off at 1pm that I'm planning on attending. Anyway I'm still going to tip the Dockers just on the odd chance of them coming up with the goods.


----------



## Munut (16/4/10)

Is there a booby prize for coming last? 

Tipping West Coast with blind loalty isn't helping me.

Not to mention only getting 3 right.

I don't know why I bother?


----------



## Dazza_devil (16/4/10)

Munut said:


> Is there a booby prize for coming last?
> 
> Tipping West Coast with blind loalty isn't helping me.
> 
> ...




I guess you would have to know who's gonna win if you pick the loser all the time.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/4/10)

Two perfect rounds, so after bonus points, we have two new leaders !


1 (6) m_peve 50 
1 (6) thesunsettree 50 
3 (1) cdbrown 48 
3 (2) Hoppinmad 48 
3 (2) Joshb55 48 
3 (2) nickyyboyy 48 
7 (6) bconnery 44 
7 (2) Drunk Footy 44 
7 (11) eastsideboy 44 
7 (6) Tazman1967 44 
11 (6) Pedro F 42 
12 (17) CoxY! 40 
12 (11) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 40 
12 (11) kevman 40 
15 (18) brenthor 38 
15 (11) clifftiger 38 
15 (11) Rustyc30 38 
15 (11) The Fatgodzilla 38 
19 (19) Munut 36 
20 (19) siborg 30


----------



## Fatgodzilla (19/4/10)

cdbrown said:


> I hope like hell that the dockers win, but will be a happy supporter if they put in for 4 quarters and still lose. ..... Anyway I'm still going to tip the Dockers just on the odd chance of them coming up with the goods.




You should be very proud of your team CD - if they continue to improve at the rate they were going (and not lose Sandilands or /and Pavlich) they will be genuine contenders in the next few seasons. The Saints were just too experienced at the end and as Sandilands tired his influence on the game was notably diminished, as did the Dockers target options. A lot to like about the Dockers performance. 

Me, very proud of my Saintas, with big Kozzie back next week we will have a genuine forward target that was lacking for much of the game.


----------



## cdbrown (19/4/10)

5/8 for me with results of both WA teams not going my way. Oh well I'm happy with being at the top for 3 weeks.


----------



## Josh (19/4/10)

7/8 and dropped a spot. Geez, tough crowd!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/4/10)

Get ya tips in !


Ah, the good old days .... anyone think they can beat the Bulldogs tonight?


----------



## Gulf Brewery (23/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Get ya tips in !
> 
> Ah, the good old days .... anyone think they can beat the Bulldogs tonight?



Nope, but they are paying around $7 for a win. Might be worth a little flutter just in case.

Pedro


----------



## cdbrown (27/4/10)

Argh - only got 3 correct this week. Wish I had've put my tips in on time instead of remembering Saturday morning.


----------



## Pennywise (27/4/10)

I doubt may got a good score this week. I also lost a tip due to not putting them in till sat morning


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/4/10)

Homebrewer79 said:


> I doubt may got a good score this week. I also lost a tip due to not putting them in till sat morning


1 (1) thesunsettree 60 
2 (3) Joshb55 58 
2 (1) m_peve 58 
2 (3) nickyyboyy 58 
5 (3) Hoppinmad 56 
6 (3) cdbrown 54 
7 (7) bconnery 52 
7 (7) eastsideboy 52 
7 (7) Tazman1967 52 
10 (11) Pedro F 50 
11 (12) CoxY! 48 
11 (7) Drunk Footy 48 
11 (12) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 48 
11 (12) kevman 48 
15 (15) brenthor 46 
15 (15) Rustyc30 46 
15 (15) The Fatgodzilla 46 
18 (15) clifftiger 44 
19 (19) Munut 40 
20 (20) siborg 32 

Total Tipsters: 


No one tipped the Demons, Port Adelaide or Carlton. Only two tipped the Kangaroos!


----------



## Josh (27/4/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> No one tipped the Demons, Port Adelaide or Carlton. Only two tipped the Kangaroos!


I tipped the Kangaroos. Thought their form wasn't all that bad.

Tip 7 last week and drop a spot. Tip 5 this week and gain one. Funny old competition the AFL is this year.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/5/10)

New leaders .. just like the season, this comp is topsy turvy. 

1 (2) Joshb55 70 
1 (2) nickyyboyy 70 
3 (5) Hoppinmad 66 
3 (2) m_peve 66 
3 (1) thesunsettree 66 
6 (7) Tazman1967 64 
7 (7) bconnery 62 
7 (6) cdbrown 62 
7 (7) eastsideboy 62 
10 (15) brenthor 60 
10 (10) Pedro F 60 
10 (15) The Fatgodzilla 60 
13 (11) CoxY! 58 
13 (11) Drunk Footy 58 
13 (11) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 58 
13 (11) kevman 58 
13 (15) Rustyc30 58 
18 (18) clifftiger 56 
19 (19) Munut 48 
20 (20) siborg 40


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/5/10)

Get ya tips in!

I'm going the Tiges to beat the Crows.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/5/10)

The field is starting to struggle. Our leader is looking the goods. However is he just like Collingwood, perennial May Premiers and September sliders ?

1 (1) nickyyboyy 94 
2 (2) Joshb55 88 
3 (6) bconnery 84 
3 (6) eastsideboy 84 
3 (4) Hoppinmad 84 
3 (3) thesunsettree 84 
7 (4) m_peve 82 
7 (10) Pedro F 82 
7 (6) Tazman1967 82 
10 (6) cdbrown 80 
10 (16) CoxY! 80 
10 (14) Drunk Footy 80 
13 (11) kevman 78 
13 (11) The Fatgodzilla 78 
15 (18) clifftiger 76 
16 (14) brenthor 74 
16 (11) Rustyc30 74 
18 (16) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 72 
19 (19) Munut 68 
20 (20) levin_ae92 60 
20 (20) siborg 60


----------



## Fatgodzilla (24/5/10)

The leader has picked up another game on the field. Interestingly, no one selected Hawthorn to win ! And you who doubted the Saints did so at your peril.

1 (1) nickyyboyy 102 
2 (3) eastsideboy 94 
2 (2) Joshb55 94 
4 (7) Pedro F 92 
4 (7) Tazman1967 92 
6 (3) bconnery 90 
6 (10) cdbrown 90 
6 (10) CoxY! 90 
6 (10) Drunk Footy 90 
10 (15) clifftiger 88 
10 (3) Hoppinmad 88 
10 (13) kevman 88 
10 (7) m_peve 88 
10 (13) The Fatgodzilla 88 
10 (3) thesunsettree 88 
16 (16) brenthor 84 
16 (16) Rustyc30 84 
18 (18) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 82 
19 (19) Munut 74 
20 (20) levin_ae92 70 
20 (20) siborg 70


----------



## nickyyboyy (30/5/10)

:icon_chickcheers: how many of you guys tipped the tiggers? because i know i did!

btw the doggies will storm home and take the flag!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (31/5/10)

The leader still going strong!

1 (1) nickyyboyy 114 
2 (2) eastsideboy 104 
2 (2) Joshb55 104 
4 (10) clifftiger 102 
4 (4) Pedro F 102 
6 (6) bconnery 100 
6 (6) cdbrown 100 
6 (6) CoxY! 100 
6 (10) kevman 100 
6 (10) The Fatgodzilla 100 
6 (10) thesunsettree 100 
12 (10) Hoppinmad 98 
12 (10) m_peve 98 
14 (16) brenthor 94 
14 (16) Rustyc30 94 
14 (4) Tazman1967 94 
17 (6) Drunk Footy 92 
18 (18) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 90 
19 (19) Munut 84 
20 (20) levin_ae92 80 
21 (20) siborg 72


These are the % of tips. 6% means 1 tipped them.11% means 2 tipped them. 22% meant 4 of you tipped the Lions. I tipped the Tigers too!

Bulldogs 94% Bombers 6%
Cats 100%
Power 89% Tigers 11%
Magpies 78% Lions 22%
Saints 100%
Hawks 94% Swans 6%
Blues 94% Eagles 6%
Dockers 100%


----------



## hoppinmad (31/5/10)

I think nickyyboyy needs to be investigated! he is successfully tipping way too many upsets for my liking h34r:


----------



## glaab (31/5/10)

:icon_offtopic: see the fancy footwoik on the west coast forward Kennedy running up for the set shot yesterday? if you missed it you can see it here [watch the 1st 15 secs];


----------



## cdbrown (31/5/10)

hahah - was listening to the game on the radio and the commentators mentioned it a number of times his crazy stutter step when lining up for a kick on goal. I hate the e-girls.


----------



## cdbrown (4/6/10)

Well thought I'd better do my tips before the first game this week and what do you know - work has blocked the site. Stupid filtering. Wish I was back in my normal office rather than being in the clients office.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/6/10)

Nickyyboyy still maintains his 5 game lead. Will have to find out how we can nobble him!  

1 (1) nickyyboyy 124 
2 (2) eastsideboy 114 
2 (2) Joshb55 114 
4 (6) bconnery 112 
4 (4) Pedro F 112 
6 (6) cdbrown 110 
6 (4) clifftiger 110 
6 (6) CoxY! 110 
6 (6) kevman 110 
6 (6) The Fatgodzilla 110 
11 (12) Hoppinmad 108 
11 (12) m_peve 108 
11 (6) thesunsettree 108 
14 (14) brenthor 106 
14 (14) Rustyc30 106 
16 (17) Drunk Footy 100 
16 (18) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 100 
18 (14) Tazman1967 98 
19 (19) Munut 92 
20 (20) levin_ae92 90 
21 (21) siborg 76


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/6/10)

Bump


----------



## Josh (13/6/10)

I see I was the only one to pick the Roos. From the other side of the world!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (15/6/10)

The ladder - no real change

1 (1) nickyyboyy 135 
2 (2) Joshb55 125 
3 (4) bconnery 123 
3 (2) eastsideboy 123 
5 (6) cdbrown 121 
5 (6) CoxY! 121 
5 (4) Pedro F 121 
5 (6) The Fatgodzilla 121 
9 (6) clifftiger 119 
9 (6) kevman 119 
9 (11) m_peve 119 
12 (14) brenthor 117 
12 (11) Hoppinmad 117 
14 (14) Rustyc30 115 
15 (16) Drunk Footy 113 
15 (11) thesunsettree 113 
17 (16) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 109 
17 (18) Tazman1967 109 
19 (19) Munut 101 
20 (20) levin_ae92 99 
21 (21) siborg 83


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/6/10)

The field takes a game off the leader, but he's still 4 wins clear at the top. 

Only two of us picked the mighty Saintas (smart man Mr Brown).




1 (1) nickyyboyy 143 
2 (3) eastsideboy 135 
3 (3) bconnery 133 
3 (5) cdbrown 133 
3 (5) Pedro F 133 
6 (2) Joshb55 131 
6 (5) The Fatgodzilla 131 
8 (12) Hoppinmad 129 
8 (9) m_peve 129 
10 (12) brenthor 127 
10 (9) clifftiger 127 
10 (5) CoxY! 127 
13 (9) kevman 125 
13 (14) Rustyc30 125 
15 (15) Drunk Footy 121 
15 (15) thesunsettree 121 
17 (17) Tazman1967 119 
18 (17) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 117 
19 (19) Munut 105 
20 (20) siborg 91


----------



## cdbrown (28/6/10)

Good old Dockers coming home with the goods once again. The only chance I had to try and get some games back - nobody in their right mind would have normally tipped them for the win over carlton! Pity I didn't get my tip in for the first game


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/7/10)

A perfect round from me! Look what the bonus points does for someone! I'm coming to get you nickyyboyy ! 

1 (1) nickyyboyy 153 
2 (6) The Fatgodzilla 149 
3 (2) eastsideboy 147 
4 (3) bconnery 145 
4 (3) Pedro F 145 
6 (3) cdbrown 143 
6 (8) Hoppinmad 143 
6 (6) Joshb55 143 
9 (10) brenthor 141 
9 (10) CoxY! 141 
9 (8) m_peve 141 
12 (10) clifftiger 139 
12 (13) kevman 139 
12 (13) Rustyc30 139 
15 (15) thesunsettree 133 
16 (15) Drunk Footy 131 
16 (17) Tazman1967 131 
18 (18) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 127 
19 (19) Munut 115 
20 (20) siborg 91


----------



## cdbrown (5/7/10)

Yet again missed out on the first round so dropped 2 points from that. Can't believe you tipped richmond!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/7/10)

cdbrown said:


> Yet again missed out on the first round so dropped 2 points from that. Can't believe you tipped richmond!




The Swans were that bad against the Magpies and the young Tigers are playing above themselves that I thought that would be the big one! How do you think the Dockers will go without Barlow?


----------



## cdbrown (5/7/10)

We actually have quite a few good rookies (not as good as Barlow) which can't get onto the senior list, but one should get a chance now Barlow is on the long term injury list. Hope he makes a full recovery, the guy is a champ all over the ground. I'll be tipping them to win this week against Richmond.


----------



## nickyyboyy (5/7/10)

been a bit tough to get good scores when i've had to do them 2 weeks in advanced as im in vietnam atm!

took a beating, but will be back in full swing for next week when I can get some updates on whats happening in the AFL world


----------



## Fatgodzilla (14/7/10)

Bloody Hawks, bloody Swans, bloody Dockers ............

1 (1) nickyyboyy 165 
2 (3) eastsideboy 161 
3 (4) Pedro F 159 
3 (2) The Fatgodzilla 159 
5 (4) bconnery 157 
5 (6) cdbrown 157 
7 (6) Hoppinmad 155 
8 (9) brenthor 153 
8 (6) Joshb55 153 
8 (12) kevman 153 
8 (9) m_peve 153 
12 (9) CoxY! 151 
12 (12) Rustyc30 151 
14 (12) clifftiger 149 
15 (16) Tazman1967 145 
16 (16) Drunk Footy 143 
17 (15) thesunsettree 141 
18 (18) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 135 
19 (19) Munut 125 
20 (20) siborg 99


----------



## cdbrown (14/7/10)

7/8 for that round, bloody Dockers stopped me from a clean sweep - missed too many easy goals and lacked the normal manning up as displayed in previous games.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/7/10)

A tough round. CoxY! failed with the last game to score a perfect round that would have seen him snatch 2nd spot. St Kilda starting to wobble - just like me !

1 (1) nickyyboyy 173 
2 (2) eastsideboy 167 
2 (3) Pedro F 167 
4 (12) CoxY! 165 
4 (3) The Fatgodzilla 165 
6 (5) bconnery 163 
6 (5) cdbrown 163 
6 (7) Hoppinmad 163 
9 (8) Joshb55 161 
9 (8) m_peve 161 
11 (8) kevman 159 
11 (12) Rustyc30 159 
13 (8) brenthor 157 
14 (14) clifftiger 153 
14 (16) Drunk Footy 153 
14 (15) Tazman1967 153 
17 (17) thesunsettree 147 
18 (18) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 143 
19 (19) Munut 131 
20 (20) siborg 105


----------



## Fatgodzilla (9/8/10)

1 (1) nickyyboyy 200 
2 (3) CoxY! 194 
2 (7) Hoppinmad 194 
2 (2) Pedro F 194 
5 (3) Joshb55 192 
5 (3) The Fatgodzilla 192 
7 (3) eastsideboy 190 
8 (7) bconnery 188 
8 (11) cdbrown 188 
8 (9) kevman 188 
11 (11) Rustyc30 186 
12 (9) m_peve 184 
13 (13) clifftiger 182 
14 (14) brenthor 180 
15 (16) Tazman1967 178 
16 (15) Drunk Footy 176 
17 (17) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 164 
17 (17) thesunsettree 164 
19 (19) Munut 154 
20 (20) siborg 122 



Nickyyboyy still holding all at bay. 19 bottles of HB beckoning .. can he hold on ???


----------



## nickyyboyy (15/8/10)

8 this week!

Can't say much about my team the doggies... put us in our place


----------



## Josh (15/8/10)

nickyyboyy said:


> 8 this week!
> 
> Can't say much about my team the doggies... put us in our place



It's yours to lose from here Nickyyboyy. I was banking on Melbourne and Brisbane to get me a perfect round and get me within 1 game.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/8/10)

nickyyboyy said:


> 8 this week!
> 
> Can't say much about my team the doggies... put us in our place




All over bar the shouting. A perfect round sees nickyyboyy in front and daylight next. Start organising your bottles for posting lads!

1 (1) nickyyboyy 218 
2 (2) Pedro F 208 
3 (2) CoxY! 204 
3 (2) Hoppinmad 204 
3 (5) Joshb55 204 
3 (5) The Fatgodzilla 204 
7 (7) eastsideboy 202 
7 (12) m_peve 202 
9 (8) kevman 200 
10 (8) bconnery 198 
10 (8) cdbrown 198 
10 (11) Rustyc30 198 
13 (13) clifftiger 190 
13 (15) Tazman1967 190 
15 (14) brenthor 188 
16 (16) Drunk Footy 186 
17 (17) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 178 
18 (17) thesunsettree 174 
19 (19) Munut 164 
20 (20) siborg 132


----------



## cdbrown (17/8/10)

Just like the dockers I showed lots of promise early in the season, but quickly ran out of legs. Picking them every single round was probably not the best strategy to take and going blindly for the favourites based on the oztips margins didn't pay off either.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/8/10)

1 (1) nickyyboyy 230 
2 (3) Joshb55 218 
2 (2) Pedro F 218 
2 (3) The Fatgodzilla 218 
5 (3) CoxY! 216 
5 (3) Hoppinmad 216 
7 (7) m_peve 214 
8 (7) eastsideboy 212 
8 (9) kevman 212 
10 (10) Rustyc30 210 
11 (10) cdbrown 206 
12 (13) Tazman1967 204 
13 (10) bconnery 202 
14 (15) brenthor 200 
14 (16) Drunk Footy 200 
16 (13) clifftiger 198 
17 (17) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 192 
18 (18) thesunsettree 178 
19 (19) Munut 168 
20 (20) siborg 136 



All over bar the shouting. Remember , the comp prize is all losers to send the winner a bottle, so start organising a bottle of your best to be sent to nickyyboyy (we'll need an address !)

With the Eagles two goals up early in the last quarter, I had a chance for a perfect round and clear second spot. Then they started playing shite as the Roos zone defence cranked it up. Everyone could see the problem except the Weagles ! Oh well, such is life. If it wasn't for this comp, I doubted you'd see me watch that game at that time anyway!


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/8/10)

The Final Ladder .. and we have a winner !


1 (1) nickyyboyy 238 

2 (2) Joshb55 232 
3 (2) Pedro F 230 
4 (2) The Fatgodzilla 228 
5 (5) Hoppinmad 226 
5 (7) m_peve 226 
7 (5) CoxY! 222 
7 (8) eastsideboy 222 
9 (8) kevman 220 
9 (10) Rustyc30 220 
11 (11) cdbrown 214 
12 (12) Tazman1967 210 
13 (13) bconnery 208 
13 (14) Drunk Footy 208 
15 (16) clifftiger 204 
16 (14) brenthor 202 
16 (17) Grant 'Go the Bloods' Taylor 202 
18 (18) thesunsettree 184 
19 (19) Munut 174 
20 (20) siborg 142 


Since a few of the names on the list do not correspond with many AHB monnikers, I suggest you all PM your AHB name to the winner asking for his address so you can post out his winning prize .. a bottle of your best.

Congrats Nic!


----------



## bconnery (30/8/10)

Thought I had a chance to catch up until a few weeks back when I forget my tips before heading away for the week. 
The aways put in an absolutely dismal performance that week and I was gone... Haven't bothered tipping since then 

My AHB name is the same as on the list so PM me the address and I'll dig something worth sending out...

Tell me though nickyyboyy, are sour beers your thing?


----------



## nickyyboyy (30/8/10)

cheers, jus PM'd you bconnery,

Got of to a wobble start the last round and that feeling that somehow with a 6 game lead I was about too crumble like collingwobbles, but the late few games held me together!


----------



## Josh (30/8/10)

Bugger, Bombers cost me a perfect round.

Happy with the result given I tipped 8 weeks ahead while I was in the USA.

Congrats nickyyboyy, PM me your addy and I'll send you a bottle of something nice.


----------



## nickyyboyy (2/9/10)

cheers for the message so far, got about 2/3 left to go though!!

Received a bottle in the mail today, came in a box the size of a small child tucked in bubble wrap!!

Schofferhofer bottle, anyone with some guidance?


----------

